# Sticky  Loss of access to networked printer



## gcavan

In a DHCP environment, if a printer is not powered up often, it may lose its lease on its IP address and then assigned a different one causing you to lose access to that printer.

Two options for you to try:

1) This one is probably the easiest and makes the most sense if more than just a few computers need access to the printer.

From any computer on the network, enter the printer's Embedded Web Server

Manually configure the printer with a valid network IP address (outside the DHCP range), Subnet mask, and gateway address.
 Run the *Add Printer Wizard* at each computer.

2) Is more involved, but once done, you can always access the printer, no matter its IP address.

Get the printer's Host Name from its Network Configuration page in the Embedded Web Server (on my HP it looks something like NPIC55DEA). Then, at each computer which requires regular access to the printer:


Go to the printer's *Properties* page in Windows. *Ports* tab. 
*Add port* >> Select *Standard TCP/IP port* >> *New Port*
Click Next at the Wizard.
Under Printer Name, enter the Host Name from the printer network config page.
You may leave Port Name at default or change it to something of your choosing.
Click Next, wait for the wizard to configure the port, click Finish.


----------

